# 1960 Chevy Street Machine Pickup



## Ian Anderson

This AMT 1960 Chevy Street Machine, 1:25 scale kit was found Once again in one of those out of the way kind of places on the net this time, Not a shop, as well as most of the kits I have been building on here are, It was found On Line. I try to make slightly If not, "Complete Rear" chooses like this. As Well as I'm Kind of at a bypass with the Leppin Lorry Willys at this point it seems, so it might sit on the back burner for just a few weeks un tell I decide what else to do with it, But I will need to be working on something, Though it might be this kit. The box Art calls for kind of a Mediterranean Teal Color for the body and some, Not to bad looking decals included, But There will be no Decal work on this kit, there are so many ways this truck can be painted And look good when it is, There is No reason to Mess it up with any decal work Except for maybe the Chevy Emblems and License place decals. There are A lot of parts on this kit as well, All that the box and documentation seem to states is, 100+ Parts Included, none of them are to small as well, but it gives room for a pretty detailed job in any case, most of which will be hidden under the truck it looks like, but I can see no reason this kit shouldn't turn out quit nice anyway. Will start with a White Primer Base cote then Choose the Body Color to match, since I think the color will be light, This truck Will be one color as well, Not a two tone, I have build this kit in the past so I know where to start, as well as I have a 1968 Chevy pickup kit on the way that is Not hard to find really so that one will be kind of the Younger Brother to this kit. 
My father once owned, As well I my self when it was passed down to me, A 1966 3/4 ton GMC feet side custom was close to this, That kind of looked like this kit in the face only really, but That is kind of why I choose this kit in the first place to build, That and its a hard to find kit as well, like I said, But like them all, THERE ALL OUT THERE FOR THE MOST PART, if you look hard enough that is, Even this kit. Not sure what to do about the wheels on this kit yet, the Tires are nice, But Not crazy about the wheel chooses they made for it, I have some in my stash as well as off other kits that looks good, so something will pop out at me as being good enough to use on it in no time. Think I may stick with the stock engine on this kit as well, This is not really a hot rod kit, Which is more my speed, only a slight customer, so it will have the Correct Striate in-line 235 c.i.., Nothing is said about that on the information sheet of the box, but I'm guessing that will be the correct displacement here, That and the Interior along with the body shape will be the only things Stock about this kit that will be viable anyway, as well as all the hardware it calls for, Paint and Running gear will be my choose...Should Look Great when I'm done for sure, Will keep you posted If it matters to you....I love these Small Truck Builds my self, they always look great when there dome Right.....Time Will Tell,.....

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

My brother had a truck just like that one, I was supposed to get a model of E-Bay for him but lost the auction. With all the rain now I haven't worked for a bit, maybe that's a good thing since I have no cash for hobbies set aside. What you may want to think about before you get too far Ian is getting the photoetched details for it.


----------



## Pete McKay

...brother in law....not my brother.


----------



## Pete McKay

I just noticed, we lost the edit button. Now I'm really going to look like an idiot. :X


----------



## Ian Anderson

YEA, i noticed that a few days ago as well as now WHERE IS THE EDIT ICON, They must me doing some work here, ....HAY Pete, Very happy to see you back Mister, you know we depend on you around here try not to wonder off to far, So where do i find the information you spoke of on this truck, And if I new you where looking for this Same Kit, I WOULD HAVE GIVEN IT TO YOU THIS ONE,.....As far as I know there doest seem to be any more on the net anywhere else, I will keep looking, But The guy I got this from said to me be for he mailed it, that He new where to get then at, I Will call him and ask if he can get ONE MORE....Let you know when I do...

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Mines Back Now


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Bellit Parts*

Not Much Chrome on this kit, I was totally Wrong about these tires and wheels on this truck, THERE KILLER, as well as there Custom Billet it seems, and the staring wheel is a custom Billet, Here are three quick shots of that, and one is the white primer base paint job started, Found a Great Blue Paint to hit this with as well, May use it..Won't show it tell its on the truck, Something may go horribly wrong before its all said and done, Going to do some body filling work first as well,.waiting on Pete's response for more details, not sure what happed to him, I think it Putter Quit or something, Maybe Lightning strike, Tractor GPS Stroke, Something.......Are you ok out there Pete,.......????

Ian..


----------



## 440 dakota

going to be sharp love that body style,I'm guessing you saw the one they did on Trucks TV


----------



## Ian Anderson

yea, Maybe and the one On A Tractor pull episode, But it has potential don't you think...BIG TIME,...cant go wrong with a Chevy..


----------



## 440 dakota

great potential maybe some big n little torque thrust wheels,love the Chevy trucks up to 73 and have this addiction to tri fives


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, I'm good, it's been raining for the last 2 weeks so no work. No money for hobbies to be sure but it's sort of cutting into other things too. I'm watching though.


----------



## CJTORINO

this sure looks like a nice kit.
can never have enough pick up trucks.
this '60 Chevy needs a car trailer behind it with a Corvette sitting
on the trailer.


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, this is the PE fret I was talking about:










It's the badges and grills, some interior details and such, Mega Hobbies has it for just under $16. The little eyebrows on the hood look better with the photoetched inserts than the kit plastic. My bro-in-laws truck had the outside part of the eyebrow as a turn signal and the middle part as a parking light. He also has the single headlight grill I believe from a GMC of a later year but is going to switch back. Like I said, I had been planning on getting one of these but it may be late summer now with all the set backs. Modeling has been suspended for a little while in the mean time.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Ok Great on the Parts Extras Pete, Will get on that order ASAP, This is a nice kit and deserves the attachments I should think, Still deciding on a color for the most part here, I have a Real nice Metallic Blue to cover it with if nothing else come to mind, and after looking through everything I have, Thinking along those lines now, Should have waited and used that Caterpillar Yellow and black on this truck to give it the Tractor appeal, but I used it on that 68 Charger instead, Still have lots of that paint from the original order as well, but I have to switch up here, As you know I don't Air Brush like the pros, Rattle cans and touch up paint is all can do inside Being winter right now, so I'm a little limited on color chooses here, I have lots to chose from "IF ANYONE" thinks of deferent color LET ME KNOW and if I have it in sock I may use it, of I will shoot this thing In the next few days with the Blue, and the option will be gone. I have done ok so far MAY BE NICE, who knows, Ok I have a call in to my friend Gene Pete, MY SUPLYER I told you about, on this Kit and some other things, and If and when he gets back to me I will get a couple more of these kits on the way, "IN THAT CASE" and you supply me with a PO BOX that is, I will send one to you at no cost to you of course, your services out here in all these years you have been doing things like this for people weren't such a serves in return with out a doubt, I will not take no for an answer, like I said "IF HE CAN" still get them. And CJTORINO, your right a trailer would make a nice additive here, I have a few in sock TESTERS version there not really that dear in price, so I will part with one for this build and join it in a few pictures for your approval, Haling Something, Maybe a Harley or One of the Funny Cars...Was just going to tell you Pete, I own a 1980 step side my father left me, has a 4 Inch lift kit in the front and Inverted springs in the rear, HEAVY SUPENCHEN ADDONS, and a Chevy 350, there is a little work left to do on this summer, when the rain lets up here, but then it will be back on the road to give my 1999 Chevy Tahoe Lt,.. 5.7 letter 4X4, A little breathing room to haul my bike around this summer as well, that and with the 9 ton Ramsey Winch it has on the front More Wood cutting is needed, Don't think there worth a hole lot of money, but its a nice year and would look good as a kit as well as it was my POPS...So its get Restored, will show picks of it as it completes it rebuild...

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Got hat Acid Etched Body ordered form Meggahobbys Pete, had to pick up a few other things while I was there is SO MUCH THERE MAN, Every Freaking time I go there I find something to cool I cant pass up, Picked up the 1966 Chevelle Super Sport, That will make a great build, I love that year, and the 1933 Willy Coupe as well, Another Willy's Build, Will Not as cool as the others, But its A Willy's and thats what matters here, along with 4 of there Pre-wired distributors for some of my Drag kit builds, along with this Chopped A Van Body (for LND Lil Red Wagon) 1-25 Jimmy Flintstone, to replace the one it comes with, which will make it a much more trick build now, I see that 1959 Bonneville Ambulance Body 1-25 Jimmy Flintstone he was talking about on there now, Not sure if its the right one, There as a post on here buy him not to long ago talking about it coming Out, I see it is on there now, so this Little red wagon van should be a great Reason kit body as well, I have 3 of these Kits now, the Coke-Cola version one, The Little red Wagon Buy its self, and the Other is the Truck and Trailer kit Haling the little red wagon, So I will use it on one of them........Thinks for the information Pete.....

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Paint Choices for the 60 Chevy*

This is the color I am think about going with on this kit, It is a Rust-Oleum Metallic Brilliant Metal Finish, ( #7251, Cobalt Blue Metallic ) Not sure how will this brand is going to apply, Haven't used it before, I'm sure other might say," DONT USE IT ", but it should cover will over a White Primer base which will make it slightly lighter then the cap shows on the can as well, using a few tricks to help it stick better will only help it turn out nicer, Always risky when using a rattle can, but It either turns out, Or it doesn't, I hope for the best and Hit it, Should be fine, will wait tell the house is nice and warm with a HOT FIRE and dry the air real well, then using my Custom Build Paint boot, and Heat laps, I will spry it then Use the lamps to make a quick set, then give it about 20 to 30 minuets then hit again if need be, Buff it out to see if it took, and see how it turns out...If all else fails, I will Sand it down and Re-Spry it if need be....

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

you probably know this but heating up the can helps


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, you don't have to send me anything, I build what I can when I can, when money is tight I have other things to do. Right now my JD is down with a catastrophic hydro failure (I didn't do it) but the owner is working on getting it back up and running within a week. By then though, most of what I do will already be done and it's back to my other less paying chores. If you know anyone who wants a Losi Mini Rock Crawler though, let me know, the sale of that could fuel my next project quite nicely. If you are planning a LRW I have a really nice slant 6 for it :X I have two project that are shelved I could get back to, one is a '64 Dodge 330 with a '68 340 in it, and the other is that Pinto modified I was working on. And there's always my Microsoft Flight Simulator I'm always screwing with.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I was offering Pete because I know this 60 Chevy is kind of rear, and if you couldn't find one, And I could, that made me fell like I could don't something for you this time, That's why I offered, I will keep my eye out for anyone asking about the Losi (POST DETALES), ...I have two of these my self NOT LIKE YOURS, But the first is the 1/24 Micro SCT - RTR, and the other is the, 1/36 Micro with custom Beetle body that I painted with other body's These little cars ARE SO COOL and made very well, Don't get them out much these days, but when I do I have a blast chasing the dogs around the yard and house, I know where there at if I wont to use them from time to time. Almost sounded like a tractor you where talking about when I first read your post, Then it came to me, REMOTS, I have a few my self, a few Helicopters and a couple of Boats as well, Need to get the Speed boats out of storage, get them running again, but Like I said Will keep my ears and one eye open for anyone asking, I'm just now getting around this place finding all kinds of post I have never read before in other subjects so, WHO KNOWS what I will find,..But let me know if there is anything else I can do for you Pete, Would love to help for real...
And Yes 440, I always drop the cans in to a picture of Very Worm water for about 5 to 10 minuets first then monitor the temp Very close in the room, and any changes in temp, Before Spraying and After as well, That has worked for me very well so far using Rattle cans in the past and now, I cant afford to lose any of these rearers kits, They cant be replaced most of the time, so if I don't do it right the first time, THATS ALL SHE WROTE, so I learned to take my time and do Everything right, But You never know which brands of paint work well and which ones Don't, so Its a toss of the dice when using Rattle Cans when Ever there used like this, Thinks for the Head up as well on that.. So do you guys think this Color I have chosen is a good one OR NOT, That Blue I posted, or should I go with a two tone ?.

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

Pete the mini is 18th scale right ? if its the 1/24 scale I'm kinda of interested might be fun in the house

Ian sounds like you know all the rattle can tricks,have you ever used the Pactra R/C line of paints ? I've always have had good luck with those,the spray mist is real fine


----------



## Pete McKay

Dakota, it's a 1/18th, the smaller one (Micro Crawler) is just marginally smaller. The mini is a much more capable crawler with a lot of aftermarket support, there's not much for the micro. Youtube has some decent mini video's showing what these guys can do. I'm only asking $100, shipped, which is less than half they are in stores. It's a stocker but it's in great shape. 

Ian, I appreciate the offer, if you do come across any of the Revell ASA cars, the T-Bird or Camaro, I'd love one of those especially the Camaro. I recently was given a set of Mark Martin ASA decals and Fred's makes the correct body to make his early 1980's car.










I'd love to do one of those being a Mark Martin fan from way back.


----------



## 62R/CRACING

*nova*

Ian did you finish up that Nova you where working on?


----------



## Ian Anderson

This site is right up your ally Pete, http://www.fredsresinworkshop.com/ 
You may have seen it before, Don't know but looks like ASA and much more custom stuff some one has made, Found if surfing a few days ago....
Try and send me Picks of the Exact Kits your looking for, and I will see if Gene has them as well, get him to ship with my next order if so, You know that's a good price you asking on that mini really, asking for anything less is giving it away, some one might take you up on that given the time, 
I HAVE NEVER seen that one before did you make the body on it, I made the body on this VW, Well Paint and decals anyway, Painted in Under the Shell, so it would have anice Gloss Finish, but the other one is completely Stock, But took a couple of shots here anyway....

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

NOPE DROPPED THE BALL ON THAT ONE, stuffed it back in the box for a Rainy Day, 
(HAY IT'S RAINY TODAY, IAN), Didn't think anyone wonted to see it anymore and was running out of Picture room on here for other builds, So in the box it went, I could get her back out, if you like and you could tell me "what I Could do with to it",.....lol....Well, I mean what more could be done to the kit that it,...lol... It has a Smoking Paint job really,... But other then that, it was only JUST OK, didn't think it was all that special, I like the Tilt Front end, and the engine was OK, And like I said Just OK tires and wheels, I just have Far to many kits to build that are much more exciting, And Like I said Just kind of Ran Out of Steam on her.....But always planed on finishing her at some point in time, We all do that I'm sure...It has some serious Potential to be a really nice build I think, THAT PAINT JOB, was off the hook...did you se the color I chose,...Here was the last picture Of her On of the Paint Job and the Other of its Last Stage Of Build,...see the Purple And Green, was a color changing paint..
Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Looking For Paint Shade*

http://www.ovaltrackmodels.com/rsm72.htm Is this about what where thinking for a build Pete..But the Real model kit Raw, Just wont to know what to keep my eye out for if I see the box it comes in...
Man this guy did a smoking job didn't he,...Don't know if I could ever paint anything quit that shade my self, I need to find the Right Kind of burnt Orange shade here as well, more Yellow then Orange, but in a spry can,..
let me see if I can find an example..".More this shade" Or as close As I can get to it Has to have this much punch, you have the Eye for this Pete, Who makes this color But in a LARGER rattle can, Not Testers hopefully, 
(TO SMALL) its just that I need more in the can then They make really, Or I would use there cans if there where more IN ONE CAN.....But if you saw that shade In there Brand, Maybe I could find in a deferent Company, 
IF I HAD THE COLOR NAME, Do you know what I mean Pete....Let me know if you know the name of this Color shade That someone makes..

Ian


----------



## 62R/CRACING

*nova*



Ian Anderson said:


> NOPE DROPPED THE BALL ON THAT ONE, stuffed it back in the box for a Rainy Day,
> (HAY IT'S RAINY TODAY, IAN), Didn't think anyone wonted to see it anymore and was running out of Picture room on here for other builds, So in the box it went, I could get her back out, if you like and you could tell me "what I Could do with to it",.....lol....Well, I mean what more could be done to the kit that it,...lol... It has a Smoking Paint job really,... But other then that, it was only JUST OK, didn't think it was all that special, I like the Tilt Front end, and the engine was OK, And like I said Just OK tires and wheels, I just have Far to many kits to build that are much more exciting, And Like I said Just kind of Ran Out of Steam on her.....But always planed on finishing her at some point in time, We all do that I'm sure...It has some serious Potential to be a really nice build I think, THAT PAINT JOB, was off the hook...did you se the color I chose,...Here was the last picture Of her On of the Paint Job and the Other of its Last Stage Of Build,...see the Purple And Green, was a color changing paint..
> Ian


YES that paint job is off the hook.I have a few of those put back in the box for another day kits.I keep on finding them looking for something else. Keep up the excellent work . Tim p.s Has for Pete and the asa cars i know of some one who may have some.We are up here in Canada and you may get a better price down south.Do you want me to look into it for Pete?:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Information*

Yea, look in to in If you would Please Tim, then give me a link, I will know Just which kit I'm looking for at that point if you will, I have a Really good hook up down here who may very well have these and more of them in this series in stock, but if I don't have the specks on the Exact kit, He cant find it for me unless I rub his nose in it, Think he's getting Long in the tooth If you know what I mean, But a great guy none the less, So Post it for me here, Or where ever if you would, and that would help a lot on my end, Thinks Tim Very Much For Your Help,.. Now Are you sure the Nova kit you have is THIS SOME ONE AS THIS ONE, there are a few of them like this, did you see the box Art work on this one to be sure, I will post a pick of the box real quick from the Nova Build just Incas, Kind of thought it was a little rear is why I ask. I take picture Of EVERY ONE of my builds, Always Have, In Detail As well for my own reference, then Archive them on Back up In high Resolution, on One Tear-gig Drives as well, Then Re-Size them when I post here to make room to keep posting, I know I will need them at a latter date is why, and know where there at when I need them, plus it just adds to the build experience for me you know,..Posting them here is just a bounces of archiving at all Really....I don't know why this is so much fun, But I don't see my self EVER not wonting to build kits, I know we all feel that way, That's why we are here I guess, Bin doing it my self now since I was 10 years old or so, Just getting back in to it this year really so been a few years of other stuff I guess has slowed me down, guess its been Over 40 now doing this in all, so Don't see an end to it anytime soon, I know you know the feeling as well at Pete and everyone out here....

Ian


----------



## 62R/CRACING

*asa kits*

Ian here are the asa kits Pete's looking for. That nova is waiting for me at my local hobby store.Can't get a hold of him to ask about these kits. Tim


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, I have odered from Fred before, great stuff but expensive. I can find the ASA cars on Amazon.com and Ebay well enough, and I do trade back and forth with local guys if they find something I need. I'll do their engine wiring or something in trade for a kit, it all works out. And I have kits to work on, right now it's a matter of motovation to get back on them. The weather here is in the mid 70's and soon to be 80's and my honeydo list is up to two pages, might be the weekend before I get something out to work on.


----------



## 62R/CRACING

*Asa Kits*



Pete McKay said:


> Ian, I have odered from Fred before, great stuff but expensive. I can find the ASA cars on Amazon.com and Ebay well enough, and I do trade back and forth with local guys if they find something I need. I'll do their engine wiring or something in trade for a kit, it all works out. And I have kits to work on, right now it's a matter of motovation to get back on them. The weather here is in the mid 70's and soon to be 80's and my honeydo list is up to two pages, might be the weekend before I get something out to work on.


Pete are you ok for getting the ASA kits off ebay and amazon? Tim


----------



## 62R/CRACING

*17 Tide Camaro*

This is a one of the ASA Camaro's i used to do this car. Tim


----------



## modelsj

Does anyone know where to get a 1/25 fiberglass pickup topper?


----------



## Ian Anderson

Tim, would love to see the Box that kit came in if you could, need to know that information to find it really, if you still have it that is, and if you would post it along with the URL you spoke about where you could get them as well please, THAT WOULD HELP ME BIG TIME, If not I will find it some way else I guess, That's a nice build buy the way VERY CLEAN,...you do nice work, Cant ask for much better then that in anyone's book really, But I'm A rookie in those kinds of builds, So what do I know realy, for the most part like to stick to what I know.......But I will build anything really....Love doing semis and Construction EQ, Have so many builds planed right now kind of overwhelmed really, they are for myself and as well as for other people here and there, I need to get to them soon, just having to much fun doing these kinds of builds that I have shown in my post right now So there you have it, There Much more fun really But some of the Truck kit builds are, Skill leave 5 and 6 Level, So much of a intricate builds its kind of painful, AND THATS WORK, NOT FUN REALLY, that kind of stuff can get to anyone who is into self gasification and wont's it, NOW, and hates to wait like me,......Learning discipline as we speak,......LOL


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Modersj*, I take your talking about A camper like Shell i, is that right, One in A 1:25 scale as well ?, Never heard it called a topper before, But that's just me, I think we have a few options here at best, Most of them are 1:24 options really but I do know where there is a 1:25 Full Camper Kit if that helps, I have one my self, and here is were you can find one at, http://stores.gmscustoms.com/-strse-32/Open-Road-Camper-Racers/Detail.bok the other two chooses I have for you are the 1:24 options that Might not help you at all, But just incase here they are, the 1/24 '80 Ford Bronco 2N1 you can find it here if your interested, kind of cheep price as well, Not a rear kit either, http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mon/mon857214.htm and the other is a 1972 Blazer, I don't have this one yet, BUT I WILL, this one is a little rearers kit But a 1:24 scale as well, and Not real cheep over $50 bucks as well, but you can find it here if you wont it that is, http://stores.gmscustoms.com/-strse-44/1972-Chevy-Blazer-Model/Detail.bok the only thing else I have for an option is this build kit area for you, And it is Very rear kit to get your hands on, But VERY HARD TO FIND Even if you don't wont it, so you may be out of luck here, Not parting with mine not even for a Very High Price, CANT get Anymore, No matter how hard I try, Last one I saw was in Tokyo City Japan, and "WELL",....Wont be easy to get now, But it is the ROADBUSTER Datsun kit, will post pictures of all of them here for you as well as this one, as well a I will keep looking if you like May find one yet, Who knows, I know there out there,.......And I bet I know what kits there on as well, You wont find one Buy its self I dont think, Except Maybe EVIL-BAY, Of some ones private stash if you look real hard as well...."HOPE ANY OF THIS HELP YOU MAN"..Most of the fun here is 
"IN THE CHASE I THINK",......I love looking for stuff like this, I Cant get enough....

Ian


----------



## 62R/CRACING

*17 Superflo Camaro*



Ian Anderson said:


> Tim, would love to see the Box that kit came in, need I to know that information if you still have it that is, and if you would post it please here for me as well THAT WOULD HEP, If not I will find it, Thats a nice build buy the way VERY CLEAN,...you do nice work
> 
> Ian


IAN on post 28 of this threat its the 17 superflo camaro on top of the 3 their. Tim


----------



## modelsj

Yea, the road buster topper is more like it.....back to crafting one.


----------



## Ian Anderson

yep, that is what you may have to do my friend, Shouldn't be real hard really, Not that is is easy as well, But its a box really isn't it, If not slightly slanted but, lets see it when your done, I like to see custom work like that my self,...where do you get the stock plastic to work with ?..I would love to learn for my refrence...


----------



## Ian Anderson

My bad Tim, Should have seen that Right off the bat, THINKS, perfect That will do the trick, Sometimes I get a head of my self, I must be a few Fries short of a happy meal some times,.....lol

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

As well as I would like to tell anyone who is following this 1960 Chevy Truck thread here, why there is no more real progress being shown on this build just now, I have not Painted it as of yet, still try to get some information that I stated on Post #25 of mine about a color I'm looking for, the color that I'm looking for is shown there, So I'm heading for "THE BIG CITY" this Friday, 100 miles from me, I'm A bit in the hills here, so I will hunt some of the Paint stores and Outlets there for the color I'm looking for when I do, IF I KNOW which color it is that I need that is, see, (POST #25)...There are some other paint colors I will pick up as well when I do, if I can find them and some paint supply's as well, so I will know more this weekend on the color I wont for this build, Might have to go with that BLUE, Then Paint it, Waiting on a Acid Etch kit as well that me and Pete where talking about to come in so, when all this comes together, More progress will be posted here, But fell free to talk about other things here in the mean time Like we have been un tell then, ............THINKS, ....... 

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

those Blazer and camper/wedge kits are awesome,never saw the roadbuster before I think there was a Nissian PU kit by Revell that had a camper top,and quite a few old early 70s late 60s had them,Elcamino,Ford PUs etc


----------



## 440 dakota

Pete McKay said:


> Dakota, it's a 1/18th, the smaller one (Micro Crawler) is just marginally smaller. The mini is a much more capable crawler with a lot of aftermarket support, there's not much for the micro. Youtube has some decent mini video's showing what these guys can do. I'm only asking $100, shipped, which is less than half they are in stores. It's a stocker but it's in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks but really looking for the smaller one,1/18 th is almost to big and fast to run inside,plus I can mount model truck bodies and build a scale rig but thats a good price bet it would sell real quick over on the rc forumn


----------



## Ian Anderson

440 dakota said:


> those Blazer and camper/wedge kits are awesome,never saw the roadbuster before I think there was a Nissian PU kit by Revell that had a camper top,and quite a few old early 70s late 60s had them,Elcamino,Ford PUs etc


Yea, That camper kit has some real detailed parts in the interior is why I haven't put it together just yet, Plus I haven't decided on what it will go on, I have a few deferent pickup kits I'm considering, When the right one come alone I WILL KNOW, and isn't that Datsun kit cool, The tracks are Rubber, and there are a lot of parts in that build, I have never seen it as well before then, and When I saw it I jumped on it for $60 buck I bet its worth over $100, I know I will not sell it for less then $150, or even $200, But I would trade it,.but its not for sale like I said really Unless the trade was Great, CANT FINE ONE, Like I said and I may consider building it if I know where one more is, But NOT UNTELL, This kit is COMPLET as well Sealed plastic parts in bags and all, Like new really inside the box, It is made to put battery's in as well in and lights with a motor, It requires a Motor I have never seen, I don't know if I can find one for it, the Instructions are in Mandarin or Japanese Or something, NOT ENGLISH, So I don't know the specks on which one Only a picture of it, But I could still build it with out the motor, Unless someone wont it to trade for other kits, If so SPEEK UP, and we will talk.....lol

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*2011 Stash*

I have some great kits that I have collected this year alone from On the net, and Collectors shop for the most part here and there, All of them are New as well as some old ones that are Sealed and complete, and Not assembled, I hate to be one of those guys that toots my own horn and all, so forgive me if I show you them like this, But just thought I would show you about 100 of the kits that haven't been started yet here, Will most of them anyway, there are about 150 to this point Not started, 100 of them in this shot, No more room on the shelf as you can see, and I cant really give any detail as well here on that just what's here and the picture shows you is all, Would take much to long to give a list here of just what's in this shot, and no one is that interested for that kind of work, But here is a Quick shot of part of the 2011 collection anyway, from this year alone like I just said, There mostly Trucks and Semi's, Stuff like that, A lot of them you cant see there in behind some of the others, Not real high resolution pick here as well to see anything, but shape enough to zoom in if you wonted to...I have my work cut out for me as you can see, we all have done more then this already completed I'm sure, Some of the rapping is taken off these kits to inspect them as well, but some I new what was there already, so I didn't bother to unseal them Incas your wondering....So here's the spear bedroom Stash of 2011 for you inspection..."INJOY" and feel free to ask any questions you might wont on them, I don't mind, There just Model kits after all "NOT GOLD", 
"What I'M I saying".....(Protected My 7.62 Millimeter).......lol.......And three Big dogs,...That's there goal in life to do just that, Or no Gravy Train for them anymore,......lol

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know Pete, I know its not hard to find that kit and all as well, Would be nice to keep you in mind for a Engine build for Kit trade in the future thats for sure, I have looked as well and can see this kit in a few places now, Still haven't heard from My Suppler on it yet, But I will, I thought I would show you something I found while looking you may be intrested in, There are some kits here Right up You ally dude, And I can fully Understand the Honey Dew Mission Heat that you may be under as well, Man I could really go for some of those tempters here that you are having, STILL RAING HERE in the North West, I cant get on the road With my bike Of anything like this, Been in the 20es and 40es here lately at night as well, Getting sick of that my self BIG TIME....,..lol...Anyway Here's that link, Check this collection out...
Revell 7138 Pro AM Leasing ASA Camaro #84 Senneker 2 FS $25 - -----Right off the bat, And much More,......http://www.randyayersmodeling.com/modelingforum/viewtopic.php?t=50172 


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

yup I see you've got it bad,I see a couple you could send me LOl,that snow plow and the hot rod 57,I loved all those old Revell kits with the opening doors,and moving parts,I see you have the 72 Chevy PU,thats what I was planning on putting my camper on


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well I have a another order coming in like I said this week of about 10 kits or so, And there is a 65 Chevy Step side in there, Could shell that one very easily, And "DID YOU SEE THIS ONE" I was working on it to but never finished completely Would make a Great kit for a shell as well,.....Sorry I don't have the Finished truck pictures here to show you, But most of it is done I could get it back out again and take some shots for you Finished for the most part, Just let me know, its an 1997 Ford XLT, completely custom paint job, NOT THE BEST but its cool in any case I thought.....And the Snow Plow, I can get that in a few deferent places, Not real cheep but its out there, Will make Nice build I'm sure as well,...


Ian


----------



## modelsj

Nice '87. I've got a '97 150 in the garage that I recently built the model of. I combined the revell and amt kit to get the three door styleside, since I do not like snaptite nothing!


----------



## Ian Anderson

that was a typo of mine there (SENSE BEEN CORRECTED), it was a 95 F-150 XLT, I go a head of my self when a little and I typed that, Sorry about that, Like to see that truck you did some time the three door, Anyway you can take a few pictures for us and post here ?

Ian


----------



## modelsj

Here you go

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5579323840/in/stream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5579323796/in/stream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5579323744/in/stream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5578737785/in/stream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5579323526/in/stream


----------



## Ian Anderson

That's a nice job on that Ford, I like your color chooses there with that two tone paint job as well, The Gray and Gamma like Darker green flake go well together, Very clean and tasteful together like that, I did that same kit now that I see it, a few years back but with a One tone blue paint job, But I like yours better, VERY NICE JOB.....

Ian


----------



## modelsj

Thanks. My truck has the fiberglass topper on the bed, other than that it is exact.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*A nice Color chose*

OK finally got a good cote or two of paint on this truck after my search in the big city yesterday, Got a lot of deferent colors of paint I thought might be a nice choose as well to add to my paint collection, but when I got them up to the truck body, I didn't like most of them, AND THERE WHERE SOME GOOD ONES, One stood out to me at this point, Like I said my father had a 1966 GMC and the body was a lot like this truck, And I remember the shade of Copper that the truck came out with Before being painted a Root beer metallic brown latter on in the years to come, SO when this color stood out to me I thought, PERFECT, this is the one shade of paint for this truck, 
The* RUST-OLEUM brand of a Brilliant Copper Metallic* shade seems to be the right choose here, This body and bed have just been sprayed a few hours ago now so, might be little deferent once its sets a bit then these shots, As well as it being on a Dull White Primer base, This truck Will not get darker I don't think, NOT CRAZY about this brand of paint my self, Kind of sucks really, But It worked out at lest to this point..Still have the hood, and tailgate to hit....Now i can get on to building this thing once again...

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

I might be getting ahead of myself here, if not Just a little, but I thought I might show a little of one of my next build ideas, This first few shots here are of a *1971 Hemi Cuda*, Nicked name "The Sick Fish", was conceived and deigned, as well as built buy his crew as well, on one of his shows a few years back, IT IS my favorite car buy a long shot the *1971 Hemi Cuda* By CHIP FOOSE, but there are also a lot of ways to build this car besides this as well, and once you get out there an start looking, you will soon see this for your self, One shot here is KIND OF The way one of the Cuda models I have will be based on, IT DOES STAND OUT, the 
*2010-Racer-X-Design-Cuda AAR 10*, As well as the SICK FISH does, and _Chips Fooses _work as well ALWAYS STANDS OUT.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Help*

*PETE* need your help here dude, what color is this block on this 1960 strait 6 Chevy, the instructions say same color as the body, Can I paint it the color it should be from the factory, 
Or what, Any ideas here dude, OR SOME ONE PLEASE, Wont this one to look right here, everything else is sprayed, and ready to detail paint now, So have to have the engine ready to go soon,..Guess the block and valve cover are the came color as well.....IS THIS RIGHT.    

Ian


----------



## 62R/CRACING

Ian found these pics don't no if they will help. Tim


----------



## Ian Anderson

THINKS DUDE helps a little I guess,......Yep could have used that color as well on my build, ALMOST DID TO,that is what was on the box art an all, but l like this color So much Better now that is on 3 cotes latter, but See what I mean about the same color as the body, Everyone I have seen is like this as well,.....Could just paint it Engine Block Blue Or Red, maybe Gray, and do the tranny Silver....STILL NOT SURE..

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Think I will leave the bed of the truck this color as well and just lay in some Metal strips to Divide the wooden planks, Should work better then A flat black liner look as well then Hand Paint in the tailgate to match..Will be a Leather color seat and Two tone dash, Copper and Flat black,..Some other little touches like, Billet part, Staring wheel and wheels for this kit plus a nice acid etched add on kit coming as will....Starting to like this tuck already, did you se the Billet wheels it came with in the other pictures, and Very low profile tires, Will make the deferens I'm sure of that..

Ian


----------



## 62R/CRACING

:thumbsup:


Ian Anderson said:


> THINKS DUDE helps a little I guess,......Yep could have used that color as well on my build, ALMOST DID TO,that is what was on the box art an all, but l like this color So much Better now that is on 3 cotes latter, but See what I mean about the same color as the body, Everyone I have seen is like this as well,.....Could just paint it Engine Block Blue Or Red, maybe Gray, and do the tranny Silver....STILL NOT SURE..
> 
> Ian


Yes i seen the same thing with it being the same colour has the body.Only time it was different is when they replaced the 6 for a v8.I would do it the same colour you have the body.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

Depends on where the engine was put together Ian, some were a sort of medium blue, others were an orangish red. 










That one is from a 1960 Impala.










This one is from a 1959 Impala.










This side is where all the stuff is; distributor, oil fill tube, fuel pump, dip stick, coil and starter. The other side has both the intake and exhaust manifolds. This one looks older, like possibly a early to mid 1950's. The Inline 6 was called the Blue Flame until it was replaced in 1962, so you could also use engine data from early Corvettes, '54 and '55, to get a decent idea.


----------



## 62R/CRACING

Yes i seen the wheels and i would stay with same colour. Tim


----------



## 62R/CRACING

Pete McKay said:


> Depends on where the engine was put together Ian, some were a sort of medium blue, others were an orangish red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is from a 1960 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is from a 1959 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side is where all the stuff is; distributor, oil fill tube, fuel pump, dip stick, coil and starter. The other side has both the intake and exhaust manifolds. This one looks older, like possibly a early to mid 1950's.


These are great pics for you Ian.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I THINK YOUR RIGHT, but I kind do of new that to really, "YOU KNOW" it better look good with a copper block is all I can say now,....LOL,...tranny will be silver but I will do the valve cover copper as well I guess now......What chose do I have here, HAVE TO DO IT RIGHT,..But thinks guys just need input to decide, Still wonder what Pete thinks, Or CHRIS even, if they ever get over here that is.....WHAT GOOD ARE EXPERTS if there, M.I.A...lol,..anyway the rest is paint new, Almost had a major problem with this Stupid paint can, Tip was going bad, Thought it was the paint, on the third cote, So switched out the tip and it went on like BUTTER, saved the day,.Or this would be a big pile of Bovine Experiment with out that change over, Was close man REAL CLOSE...have that happen before With no back up, "DESISTER IT WAS"

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

WOW, thinks Pete, There you are dude, I take back everything I ever said about you now,..(NOT).....LOL........VERY NICE JOB MY FRIEND,.....this will help me out here BIG TIME...So there is that Baby blue again, I wonder if that is why they did the body that color BECCAUSE of the engine color,...Or it is what we said, Depending on the body color,.....Hummmm, Maybe the Red..


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

and the bell housing I see....Same color for all of it But the tranny...


----------



## Ian Anderson

Your the Master once again Pete, Or that is YOU ALWAYS WHERE,.....THINKS


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know I'm going to sleep on it now I think, Paint needs to set now At lest a good 24 hours anyway to harden, Maybe 48, and All the spread parts a well need to set, Then out comes the Paint brush, Have some other ideas for this thing as well, Will talk about them when the time comes I guess,...Here is a picture of where she sets right now,....And will for the next 24 to 48 hours...Thinks for all your guys help on this as well, FOR REAL, Most of the time I just wing it you know, we all do,.But I Wont this one to be deferent...."Or Right that is"..And come on You have to love this color choice guys, "I think is WICKED", not the color I was searching for, But Its a good one,..


Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian my suggestion would be to do the block and water pump blue, the head a sort of gunmetal color, the valve cover and pan flat or semi gloss black. that's unless you want your truck to be a show truck, then I'd say chrome the whole thing. The I6 in my '61 was orange because that's the color the LA plant did them in the summer of '61. From November of '60 through May of '61 they were blue. I don't know about the other assembly plants, I was only able to find information on the LA plant from a guy down in LA who worked there from '58 through '72.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I will go with that Pete, It sounds right to me, And scene I'm not using the Lighter blue body the box called for here, I will use a* Ford/GM blue by Model Maste*r for the blue block needed, should be good AND ITS ALL I HAVE besides a Rattle can of a Mediterranean Lighter blue/green shade was going to use on her, Or even use the Testers Blue, But this color combination you have laid out will do nicely I should think, I have a Really nice Natural Leather paint by the same company Model Master as well Plained for the Bench seats, Got to all the Other parts Last night as well and Cut and prepped them this morning, So after the engine is set up, She's ready to assemble at that point, Along with the Extra Parts Acid cut peace's we have on the way SOULD BE HERE MODAY, It Should only take two or three days after that to do it right then, Once again, _THINKS PETE YOUR ALWAYS GOOD_ for these kinds of details I would take your word over most others, that's for sure,....
_
Ian_


----------



## Ian Anderson

I just found out, Or remembered that is, I DONT LIKE HAND PAINTING,....lol....But got most of it done today anyway, Wish I had that add-on kit in today to check it out, Hope there are some cool parts on that sheet, Looked like there was, Pete what do you think about the bed idea I had a few post ago, that is let the color of the body should stay on it, and Then do some metal strips down between the planks instead of a changing the color of wood, or Lining the bed as well with a deferent shade, I think it will turn out nice to do it this way (keeping the body color), I always use a flat black as a bed liner in the past, Wont this one to be a little deferent here, Was also looking at the Post on the bed real You know, I could make a nice Flat black Round bar rack for this truck there, ether a short version Or over the cab as well,...Those post holes on the bed rails are perfect for that "WHAT DO YOU THINK", I know I could build a nice one if so, It would just slip in and out, as well I could always remove it at deferent times if No one liked it.....And one more thing Pete, Should I use a flat black in the rest of under the hood as well, The firewall already is flat, will paint the master cylinder, and under the Open hood is going to be flat, Rhea right now,...Looks kind of nice Body color right now under the hood that is, should I leave that ?.....

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Bed Work and Seats*

Man Your going to be very surprised just how this shade of* Brilliant Metallic Copper* came out this truck after it has dyed about 24 hours now, Its very nice, Better then I expected really, but I'm not going to show that just yet here, I will wait tell there are some parts on it first then give it the respect it deserved in a few pictures at that point, this was _NOT A CHEEP PAINT JOB_, anyway this is the Bed Liner Trim work I was talking about, Not painted, But using a 1/16 Silver Pin striping tape I use in deferent places now and then, Tuff to get just right as well But sticks well on paint at the perfect tact stage, Was just the right width to look right as well, Had to use the SUN that was going down Just to see to put the darn stuff on, But I made it just in time, and here are a few pictures of that and the Leather Color for the Bench seats as well, The rest is off to the one side getting painted now, That is When I have the time, Been assembling Furniture all day as well as all the other stuff that one does on a Sunday after noun as well, Now its time to cook dinner as well. The Engine and all the stuff will be out soon to show some more work on this *1960 Chevy Truck.......*I'm liking this truck already..

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Here Some work on the Tailgate, Seats, Door panels, (Model Master Leather)...(NOT FINISHED WORK) and just a Peek at the Ford/GM blue Blue and (Model Master Gun Metal Gray) Engine block and head (NOT FINISHED AS WELL), as well as tranny....THATS it for the night,...More work in the week to come...

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

looking good I'm liking that body color more & more each time I look


----------



## Ian Anderson

when a White light hits this paint, IT LOOKS GREAT FOR REAL, You will see that in the end, it does grow on you as well,...This will NOT be my best paint job man, But one that will stand out as Deferent and Likeable with out a doubt, And if they don't like it, Not to be a jerk here or anything, but, WHO CARES YOU KNOW, I do and isn't that what counts in the end, Liking your own build. 
After all when the lights go out, and the fans go home, I'm the only one left with her, I have to like it, BEEN THERE BEFORE, believe me on that one.,....."She's a Rock Star, No Doubt"...
If not just a little bit plastic,....lol

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Ready to assemble*

Here is the COMPLET LAYOUT, of this 1960 Chevy Custom Pickup parts in one place now, Ready to inspect,Only Paint and Small detail have been done now, and parts trimming as well, before anything it touched really, Or assembled, Only a little work on the engine and bed liner have been done at this point, But THIS KIT IS READY TO ASSEMBE NOW,.and this is what that looks like Before the process really starts for you to check out, Should give a good idea what she will look like all put together and at this stage, and after small detailing at that Point, hope it is clean enough and that is one of my Ames,
IT WILL BE DONE AFTER ALL THAT IS COMPLET......."INJOY"

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

A quick shot of the *Hobbylinc* order from the Hobbylinc Web site that I told you about two weeks ago, came in the mail today, Five kits for Five Great _EASY CHEEP _builds, First in all, 
The *Revell '65 Chevy Stepside Picup 2 in 1, 1:25 scale*, The* Revell '69 Dodge Charger R/T 1:24 scale* as well as the* Monogram '80 Ford Bronco 2 in 1, 1:24 scale* and the
* Revell Muscle '71 Plymouth HEMI Cuda 1:24 scale*, as well as the* Revell '69 Camaro Z/28 RS 1:25 scale *kit. All these kits are easy to get and make great builds for any muscle car and light truck lovers out there,..
Here is a quick picture of all five for you to have a look at before they disappear on the back shelf for future builds...

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

A little work on the tailgate to show you, Not a hole lot of progress but some, I was hoping it would turn out like this, Its just what I had planed on it looking like really, The hole truck is based off this Tailgate look, With the add one Acid Etched 1960 Chevy kit I'm still waiting on, this same look should carry out through out the hole truck now, A quick look at some of the engine work as well before a little more work will complete that as well, not a lot of shine and color, Just Meat and potato's on her.

Ian


----------



## scottnkat

Looking really good there, man! I love the tailgate - fantastic job


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Getting close*

You know Scott, There is so mush work on the Undercarriage and Enterer of this truck left to do, And many other places as well that show some great detail, I hate to show you anything at all really, But I cant help it, here is 
ONE QUICK SHOT, The cab and bed just SEATING ON THE CHASSIS right now, None of the glass really or any thing really is on the truck yet, MUCH MORE TO DO HERE, she's coming back apart Tonight Again, But this is a Small Glimpse to what she will look like and this Body color as well when she's done,....When Its all put in one place, This pictures will be Such a small part of the hole picture of what it will become. But i did promise to show this paint job when i had a few more parts, SO HERE IT IS, 

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Kit details*

Just got the _MegaHobbys_ Order in today, Here's a picture of that, The rest of the kits as well, *Acid Etched Kit for the 60 Chevy pickup*, The *Jimmy Flintstone Resin Body* for the little Red Wagon and the other three kits, 
*1966 Chevelle Super Sport, 1933 WIllys Coupe *and the *1968 Charger R/T*, plus the _ 5 Prewired Distributor kits_...Made a deferent On Ebay Order today as well for nine more killer kits, Got some great ones there, 
See the ( *New to car modeling* ) post for pictures and _details...Now that the Acid kit is in, I can finish this truck as well..

Ian_


----------



## scottnkat

So Ian, I am not too familiar with this kit (except from the pics you've shared). I'm curious about the latches on the back tailgate - they seem to be pretty clean and neat - are they just box stock parts, or are they photo-etched brass, or what?


----------



## Ian Anderson

Everything To this point is BOX STOCK, those latch peace's, where One peace to start with, then I Hit them with flat black, Then painted the chains silver to give them that look, I have the Acid Etched parts kit ready to go here now, Nothing at all to fit the tailgate is included in that kit, Here is a picture of the Etched kit for you to check out if you wont..I have some Killer small truck kits on the way now to do Much better jobs then this one, I keep trying to top my self with deferent trucks here, And everytime They get just a little cooler to my eye, NOT GREAT, or full of detail or anything like others do, Just Unique Build..

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Just a little work on the enterer and chassis of this truck here is all, this will be one of the last work pictures before she is put in to final assembly I should think no more room for more pictures here really,....Then I will try and get some good pictures of it finished at that point if I can. Just doing some DVR capturing today as well as Making my own DVD slim line cases and Using a CD/DVD label Printer I set up, Coming out with a GREAT PRODUCT HERE, I can capture ANYTHING on DVD or DVR here now as well, From a DVD to DVD copy to Making my own stuff, Right past any protection on a DVR or DVD or anywhere really, PERFECT now even Dual Layer stuff, NO BLUE RAY just yet disk are to dear to get a hold of to make it worth the effort... And yes I will teach you how if you cant already..Its all in the Right software and EQ,...Oh you can do that already, Then you don't need my help right, So Enjoy.

Ian :devil:


----------



## Ian Anderson

*The Copper Head*

I guess she is done for the most part here guys, There are some things I'm not real happy with here on her, I May change something about them in the near future, not real sure about that, Nor will I say what I don't like about it as well, So with that said, and a Stouten Name from Dodge in hand, here she is I guess, ALL IN ONE PEACE...."The [Copperhead] 1960 Chevy Street Machine, 1/2 tone Custom Pickup", Out of the way and on to the next build.

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Looks good, glad the detail set worked out. Sometimes they can be tricky but done right they always help make the project.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thinks Pete, They did help a lot in the detail, There is more detail on this truck then these pictures are showing that's for sure, I should have taken some pictures from the front, That's where most of them ended up, that and in the cab, MY camera Just wont show Clear enough shots when I zoom in, Not sure why that is really, because it is, a Canon Power Shot A550, Pretty sure I have all the setting right, Maybe not, I KNOW there is not enough light in these shots as well like you have pointed out before, I have NOT build my light box yet, I will get much better shots when I do I'm Sure, But the detail kit you point out made the difference that's for sure, I like this truck build a lot my self, But its not as hot as I thought it would be, The color is nice, But Something about it just doesn't screen Chevy enough to me really, Maybe that's why its Only a 5 when I thought it would be a 10 , you know. Do you know where else I can get these detail kit at For other builds, besides Megahobby ?, I will do some looking my self as well, But if you have a hook up let me know, Thinks again buy the way, "OH" also, Did look at these kits that my friend gene has on his EBay site, On the Last page there are quit a few Nascar kits, Don't see the one you wonted but if there is one you do, Let me know, I can get it cheaper then anyone else,..Look at the list and let me know, I will grab it on my next order if so, I don't build them my self, But I know you do, Not only that you do a great job at it, I have done a few of them in the past, there just not what I'm into at this time really, But there cool that's for sure....Looks like you might wont to look at the other pages as well, There spread out all over the place, That one kit may be there.

http://shop.ebay.com/gmscustoms/m.h...nc&_ipg=200&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=8

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian my camera is a Powershot A1000 IS, great for big stuff but sucks in macro mode. The lens pops out and close in will block the upper left part of the subject from the flash. In macro mode it's OK but once you zoom it leaves macro mode. I have a new camera I'm eyeing myself.

Details:
http://www.detailmaster.com
http://www.jimmyflintstonestudios.com/onlinestore/sunshop/index.php

Those are the two I use most.

Plowing season is over, back to beans and weenies for a while, no models until mid May at the earliest.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Got a new question for you Pete if you don't mind, Or anyone who reads this really might know this answer, Was going to start a new thread for this question but this will have to do, This subject of Inject Or laser jet Decal Printing Water slide paper, for doing you own decals, I have read quite a bit on this subject and I have ordered some Clear paper kits and several add on kits of the decals them self as well, Temples mostly, BUT, I was watching some Utube videos on how to use the paper and apply the decals after words through out the day Yesterday and have run in to a problem here on the subject, Now I know there is a solution to apply on the decals after there on the objects that works as a sealant or hardener as well to keep them in place, But there seems to be Some sort of spry you must cote the Decal sheets IT'S SELF with and let them dry on the sheet Before you can use you can use them, WHAT IS THIS SPRY, 
I see testers makes some kind of adhesive In a small can that you use, But WHAT IS IT, so I can get a larger can, Is it Just Clear Coating ? or transparent clear cote, Or what, none of the information I have read goes into enough dental to tell me JUST WHAT THIS SPRAY REALLY IS,..So I don't know what to order here to spray on the sheet before I can use the decals I will be making, As well as scanning to use ones already printed, To make copies, If you know let me know,..lol..I don't have a clue here on this one Pete, But I will be making my own decals here When This question is solved, and the possibilities here on that are endless I should think. If anyone has an answer to this Please let me know what hti spry is, Or any other clues on the subject as well here will be helpful guys...THINKS


Just One more thing here before I go here guys, and a Little Off the subject as well, If anyone is interested in Outer space and the Flute Playing Of Ian Anderson that is, You might wont to check this out..
WILL BE ONE FOR THE HISTORY BOOKS..... 

"Astro-Lung: Jethro Tull's Ian Anderson to Duet With Astronaut on International Space Station"


http://www.aolnews.com/2011/04/09/astro-lung-jethro-tulls-ian-anderson-to-duet-with-astronaut-on/



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I've never made my own waterslide decals but I have done r/c car decals with my old ALPS printer. That was a couple years ago and the dyes (as opposed to inks) were waterproof. I have bought slot car decals from guys like Road Race Replica's and Patto's that I have sprayed a coat of regular glosscote on but again those inks/dyes were probably waterproof. Lately I've started using acrylic clears rather than lacquers on my projects, both dull and gloss and the results are OK, I don't see why that wouldn't work on decals. But I haven't worked with waterslide film myself so I don't really have a good answer for you.


----------



## scottnkat

I've been making my own decals for years now. I started when I was building guitars and wanted a graphic on the front. I know most are painted, but I am just not that talented - hence, I started learning how to use decals. I just get 8x10 inch laser decal sheets. Once printed, I take them out and put a light spray of clear gloss paint on them to seal them. It doesn't matter the brand - I've used Testors small cans and I've used Krylon spray cans. After I let that dry, I can handle them easily and they stayed nice and sharp without any worries of the colors chipping off. Sorry, but I have never used the inkjet decals, so I can't tell you if they act any differently with their inks.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Great Scott thinks for that info, Between yours and Pete response now I'm pretty sure that is the ticket and That is what I will use as well, Both Flat and Gloss Clear Cotes, One of the interesting facts here about the Inject versions. and the Template kit I spoke about I ordered with it, It is my understanding that they are Ready made decals waiting to put on the Water slide paper like a graphic, That's should be interesting with out a doubt, License plates and Emblems stuff like That, You can resize them to fit the project you working on and things like that along with the ones you create as well, I also like the idea of Scanning the sheets that I have in stock From kits, And reprinting them for My own use of course and saving the originals for reference, as well as making Deferent Fire department door emblems as well as Law enforcement decals, I have some Cool builds planed that will require Resizing and customizing in those areas, Like A Command Center Semi Law Enforcement Rig, So It is definitely the way to do it by Making your own on that project. I have Acquired A lot of them as well from here and there now as well as on the Net of deferent decal sheets of all kind of stuff, From shipping company's as well as all kind of deferent subjects, So I have a pretty good stock ready to go now, But that's not good enough like I said here, Will need more customizing stuff, that is the purpose for creating them as well, But THINKS FOR THE RESPONSE HERE GUYS, Always learning more to do better builds is the key.

Ian


----------

